# Johann Sebastian Bach - Prelude and Fugue in C Major BWV 846



## Taran (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello everybody

Once again I am in need of your help. For a long time, I've been searching for a tune which turned out to be Johann Sebastian Bach's _Prelude and Fugue in C Major BWV 846_. However, it is not exactly what I was looking for. The one I search for had a second instrument playing sometime into the composition. Anyone know what I'm talking about? If not, I know a film that features it, so I can offer a recording if anyone needs it. Please help me.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Perhaps what you heard was Charles Gunoud's Ave Maria, in an arrangement that replaced the vocal soloist with an instrument.


----------



## Taran (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes! That's just it, thank you so much.  I'm so glad to have figured it out.


----------

